# Summer morning cycling jacket



## wchevron (Sep 14, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a cycling jacket for low to high 50's. Looking for spring/summer riding. Typically ride early in the morning before the sun comes up. I'd like something that would be warm enough with a jersey and arm warmers underneath and maybe would be able to roll up to put in a pocket as it warms up. Also, how should it fit. Typically wear a Large jacket. I've got a Pearl Izumi shell jacket now, size large. The sleeves zip off to convert to a vest. Really like the jacket but it's kind of loose fitting. Would feel/look fine if it was a regular shell jacket but when i'm hunched over on the bike, the stomach and arms are billowing in the wind.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Arm warmers under? Wouldn't a vest make more sense if you're wearning arm warmers?


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

Another vote for good arm warmers and a wind vest. Or a base layer and wind vest, depending on temps. To me, vests are more versatile.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Absolutely agree with a vest. I finally got one this year and now I wonder why I didn't try one earlier. The Castelli Fawesome vest is pretty nice and I also have a Hincapie vest that works really well. As always is stated, usually need to size up in Castelli if you are not a "European" fit.


----------



## wchevron (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes I wear arm warmers under. Even with the arm warmers, sometimes I need something with arms. I'm usually out around 4 am so when it's low 50's and no sun it gets pretty cold. The problem is if I dress to keep warm when it's that cold, then I'm hot by the time it's mid morning and 80*. Wondering if I would be better with bike jersey w/arm warmers, a base layer shirt over that (or under) then a vest? I'm thinking I could take the base layer off when warm and put in in the vest pockets.
I like the look of the Castelli Fawesome vest.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I wear long sleeved base layer, short sleeved jersey, vest, and arm warmers. It works well from the mid 30s through high 50s. It's nice to not have the "air brakes" on the sleeves, like most jackets have. 

Get a bright vest to increase visibility.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

wchevron said:


> Yes I wear arm warmers under. Even with the arm warmers, sometimes I need something with arms. I'm usually out around 4 am so when it's low 50's and no sun it gets pretty cold. The problem is if I dress to keep warm when it's that cold, then I'm hot by the time it's mid morning and 80*. Wondering if I would be better with bike jersey w/arm warmers, a base layer shirt over that (or under) then a vest? I'm thinking I could take the base layer off when warm and put in in the vest pockets.
> I like the look of the Castelli Fawesome vest.


You could definitely do that. The Castelli Fawesome vest is the one I wear the most. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

For those temps I wear a light weight long sleeve wicking tee under a bike shirt and then a breathable wind breaker.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I love these with a set of arm warmers, for mid 50's and up. Super versatile. 
Gore Bike Wear Oxygen WS SO Jersey - Short Sleeve - Men's | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## JFR (Apr 18, 2003)

As crazy as it may sound, you can layer arm warmers too. I swear, I think I'm the only person who does it. My brother (a newb) said he got the craziest look from a shop employee when he mentioned my double arm warmer approach to dipping temps. But why not? Arm warmers x2 helps extend the temp range of a vest even further and it's easy to add/pull off one of those layers as needed for dawn or dusk rides.

I also have to mention that I really like the Fawesome vest, as others mentioned, but I won't wear it... not until it comes in a color other than solid black for the side that faces overtaking traffic (if you're listening Castelli!). The reflective arm and bottom hems are very reflective, so it might be okay for night riding, but not so much during the day.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Some people just feel colder, I'm one of them too. For temps of low 50s I might have a jacket and arm warmers on too.

I've found that wind-blocking arm warmers let me get away with using a vest instead. The pair I have is the Pearl Izumi PRO barrier arm warmers that has wind-blocking panels on it. See here: http://www.amazon.com/Pearl-Izumi-Mens-Barrier-Warmer/dp/B00943O0I2 <-- older model, the newer one is called PRO soft shell arm warmer and has the wind blocking panels still.

I'm not a fan of flappy big vests or jackets. Gotta either try them on in person or get the actual measurements/dimensions from an online seller and compare to jerseys and jackets you have that already fit you well.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mid 30's?? you must be an extremely warm blooded human being. Exactly what model arm warmers, base layer and vest are you using? it's one thing walking around in mid 30's weather, its another riding a bike going 15-25+ mph. 



twinkles said:


> I wear long sleeved base layer, short sleeved jersey, vest, and arm warmers. It works well from the mid 30s through high 50s. It's nice to not have the "air brakes" on the sleeves, like most jackets have.
> 
> Get a bright vest to increase visibility.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

yep, wind blocking material make a huge difference riding a bike in cold weather. Other materials allow wind to penetrate easily and it definitely makes a difference. 



milkbaby said:


> Some people just feel colder, I'm one of them too. For temps of low 50s I might have a jacket and arm warmers on too.
> 
> I've found that wind-blocking arm warmers let me get away with using a vest instead. The pair I have is the Pearl Izumi PRO barrier arm warmers that has wind-blocking panels on it. See here: Amazon.com : Pearl Izumi Men's Pro Barrier Arm Warmer : Cycling Armwarmers : Sports & Outdoors <-- older model, the newer one is called PRO soft shell arm warmer and has the wind blocking panels still.
> 
> I'm not a fan of flappy big vests or jackets. Gotta either try them on in person or get the actual measurements/dimensions from an online seller and compare to jerseys and jackets you have that already fit you well.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

majbuzz said:


> Absolutely agree with a vest.


Me too! Arm warmers and a vest are so versatile. I've worn several different kinds over the years, and my favorites are by Louis Garneau and would be perfect for temps you describe.









Louis Garneau Course Speedzone Vest - TourCycling.com


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

A vest is a must and the warmers will make or break. 

Get a pair of wind resistant warmers and you should be good. On a related note, check out Defeet or smart wool for some breathable warmers for summer mornings into the 60s as well

Several vests that will work, but like others have said, proper fit is a must. Baggy and loose and flaps in the breeze.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

JFR said:


> As crazy as it may sound, you can layer arm warmers too. I swear, I think I'm the only person who does it.


It's not all that crazy, and I do it too. I'll often layer leg warmers over knee warmers when the weather dictates.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Castelli Gabba jacket (not the jersey) is nice. It has sleeves that zip off and under the long sleeves are short sleeves. So, it functions like a vest/arm warmers combo. I wore it one day when the ride started in the high thirties and ended in mid-fifties, and it worked great!


----------

